# 1004 Rezis mit dem billigsten Eiweißspender



## Zanderfänger (8. Mai 2007)

Geiz ist geil! :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: 1004 Rezis mit dem billigsten Eiweißspender*

Knastfutter :q

*Dallas County Jail Chili*

*Zutaten*

    225 Gramm  Nierenfett (oder Planzenöl) 900 Gramm  Hackfleisch 3   Knoblauchzehen, gehackt 1,5 Essl. Paprikapulver 3 Essl. Chilipulver 1 Essl. Kreuzkümmel 1 Essl. Salz 1 Teel. Weißer Pfeffer 1   Rote Paprikaschote,     -- entkernt, gehackt 3 Tassen  Wasser  *Zubereitung*

 Das Nierenfett erhitzen, dann Hackfleisch zugeben und anbraten. Paprika und Knoblauch zugeben. Alle Gewürze zugeben und weiter bei mittlerer Hitze kochen. Wasser zugeben und eindicken lassen.
 Man kann noch Bohnen in das Chili geben, muß man aber nicht. Dazu schmecken Tortillas oder Weißbrot.
 INFO: Das "Texas Prison Chili Cookoff" wurde letztens von Huntsville mit einem grausligen Rezept gewonnen, in dem 2 Handvoll Glutamat rein kam. In Texas nennt man das "Verbrechensabschreckung"

*Quelle*

 Sheriff Smoot Schmid
Dallas County Jail, Texas


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: 1004 Rezis mit dem billigsten Eiweißspender*

Video Hackbraten #h


----------



## andre23 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: 1004 Rezis mit dem billigsten Eiweißspender*

wie geil.."ich hab auch genau zwischen den eiern geschnitten"....warum haben die jungs noch keine eigene koch-show???....das sind doch profi´s....so viel fachwissen...respekt...wo gräbst du das bloß alles aus?...


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: 1004 Rezis mit dem billigsten Eiweißspender*



andre23 schrieb:


> wo gräbst du das bloß alles aus?...


Dort, mit Hirn & Verstand! :q #h


----------



## andre23 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: 1004 Rezis mit dem billigsten Eiweißspender*

:q...jetzt wieß ich es ...hast dich veraten...irgendwas mit "google"...:vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: 1004 Rezis mit dem billigsten Eiweißspender*

@Andre

Da siehste mal wieder, was dieses tolle Eiweißfutter bei Dir schon an Verständnis aufgebaut hat... :q #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: 1004 Rezis mit dem billigsten Eiweißspender*

Kaputtes Volk |kopfkrat


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: 1004 Rezis mit dem billigsten Eiweißspender*

Ist ja widerlich...och nööö...


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: 1004 Rezis mit dem billigsten Eiweißspender*

Carsten, denk an den Feiertag morgen! :m Klick


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: 1004 Rezis mit dem billigsten Eiweißspender*

Meatloaf :g


----------

